# Wisconsin: Where to get Chilean juice buckets?



## WI_Wino (Mar 3, 2014)

For all you Wisconsinites, where can we get Chilean juice buckets? I live south of Madison and work on the west side. I've tried calling the Wine and Hop Shop, talk to someone who said they don't know if they were getting them this year but said they would call me back (never called back, service at the place leaves a lot to be desired). Brew and Grow wasn't sure, they said to call back sometime in April...

Only looking to get 2, maybe 3 buckets. We have family up in the Fox Valley so I could make a case to drive up to Green Bay/Appleton no problem. Milwaukee would be a harder sell but I think I could manage. Chicago is probably a no go, with gas I would probably be better off just buying high end kits.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Mar 3, 2014)

the wine makers club out of sun prairie is making an order. PM me and I can get you details if interested.


----------



## mkjennison (Mar 3, 2014)

There is a group that will do pickup in Crystal Lake, IL... not too horrible of a drive. Prices are currently $53-$60 depending on varietal, but last year the prices were $45 - $51 based on volume.

Steve (vacuumpumpman) would have more details for you.


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 4, 2014)

drumlinridgewinery said:


> the wine makers club out of sun prairie is making an order. PM me and I can get you details if interested.



PM sent! Very interested!


----------



## whinery33 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just to clarify... the pre-rebate cost of the Chilean buckets was $53-$59 for a 6 gallon bucket. After the $8 per bucket rebate, the cost ended up being $45-$52 per bucket. There are two pick-up days ( this year it is Friday, April 11th and Saturday April 12th). It is two days of food, wine and fun!


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 6, 2014)

whinery33 said:


> Just to clarify... the pre-rebate cost of the Chilean buckets was $53-$59 for a 6 gallon bucket. After the $8 per bucket rebate, the cost ended up being $45-$52 per bucket. There are two pick-up days ( this year it is Friday, April 11th and Saturday April 12th). It is two days of food, wine and fun!



Is this the pricing for the buckets via the Sun Prairie WI wine club? Can non members order?


----------



## whinery33 (Mar 6, 2014)

"Just to clarify... the pre-rebate cost of the Chilean buckets was $53-$59 for a 6 gallon bucket. After the $8 per bucket rebate, the cost ended up being $45-$52 per bucket. There are two pick-up days ( this year it is Friday, April 11th and Saturday April 12th). It is two days of food, wine and fun!"

No. This were the prices for the 2013 Group Purchase from the McHenry County Corkers. The pick-up is in Crystal Lake, IL and anyone can get in on the purchase. Send me a private message and I will get you all the information


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 6, 2014)

whinery33 said:


> "Just to clarify... the pre-rebate cost of the Chilean buckets was $53-$59 for a 6 gallon bucket. After the $8 per bucket rebate, the cost ended up being $45-$52 per bucket. There are two pick-up days ( this year it is Friday, April 11th and Saturday April 12th). It is two days of food, wine and fun!"
> 
> No. This were the prices for the 2013 Group Purchase from the McHenry County Corkers. The pick-up is in Crystal Lake, IL and anyone can get in on the purchase. Send me a private message and I will get you all the information



Interesting. I'll have to talk to the boss and see. 4 hour round trip might be hard to sell. Are grape lugs available as well?


----------



## whinery33 (Mar 6, 2014)

WI_Wino said:


> Interesting. I'll have to talk to the boss and see. 4 hour round trip might be hard to sell. Are grape lugs available as well?



No grape lugs, only juice buckets. Don't forget there is a party during pick up. It is a great chance to meet other winemakers from the area and taste some wines made by them. It is a fun time! 

Check out this video about last year's pick-up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYrsrgNWnws&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 9, 2014)

So thanks to some helpful WMT members I've got a Chilean price sheet to review and need to make some decisions. I haven't been able to source any grapes so I ordered a pail of frozen Italian merlot must from Midwest supplies (on clearance right now, $50 plus shipping for ~50 lbs I think). Also ordered a chromatography kit, acid testing supplies, MLB and nutrient, and Rc212 yeast.

My plan is to buy 2 juice buckets and co ferment with the merlot must. Mix them all up in my 20 gallon brute, then measure PH, SG, and TA. Adjust as needed. Pitch 3 packets of rehydrated RC212 with some yeast nutrient, ferment at 75 F. Press grapes after day 5, rack to carboys when almost dry and pitch MLB. Test for MLF completion, stabilize, bulk age, maybe some oak.

My question is what kind of juice should I get? Obvious answer is merlot. Merlot is nice but I'm leaning towards Carmenere or Syrah for the juice as I prefer those over merlot. Another thought is maybe petit syrah.?Interested in hearing opinions. This is my first time buying Chilean juice (Bello Chilean brand) so if anyone knows that a particular varietal is usually better please speak up!

Available varietals:
Barbera
Cabernet Franc
Cabernet Sauvignon
Carmenere
Malbec
Merlot
Petit Syrah
Pinot Noir
Sangiovese
Syrah
Zinfandel


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 10, 2014)

FYI for anyone in the area, Wine & Hop shop is selling them for $75 a bucket (got a VM this afternoon). Their website doesn't say but it seems like they are the Bello Chilean brand as well. Same available varietals, order by date, and estimated delivery date as I am hearing from the clubs offering Bello Chilean buckets.


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok, one last bump before I create a new thread for this specific question:

*My question is what kind of juice should I get? *Obvious answer is merlot since I am getting a bucket of frozen merlot must. Merlot is nice but I'm leaning towards Carmenere or Syrah for the juice as I prefer those over merlot. Another thought is maybe petit syrah.?Interested in hearing opinions. This is my first time buying Chilean juice (Bello Chilean brand) so if anyone knows that a particular varietal is usually better please speak up!

Available varietals:
Barbera
Cabernet Franc
Cabernet Sauvignon
Carmenere
Malbec
Merlot
Petit Syrah
Pinot Noir
Sangiovese
Syrah
Zinfandel


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, Carmenere is the signature Chilean varietal -- plus it's yummy!


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 11, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Well, Carmenere is the signature Chilean varietal -- plus it's yummy!



Do you know if merlot is an appropriate blend with carmenere? This is my first foray outside of kits and skeeter pee/dragon blood variants and I'm not a huge purchaser of commercial wines.

EDIT - maybe a better way to phrase my question, do people think I should blend the 3-4 gallons of merlot I'll get from the must with 12 gallons carmenere? 6 gallons carmenere, 6 gallons cab sauv? Something else? So many options...


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, I can't tell you from direct experience, but there are two things to argue in favor of it. First, both Merlot and Carmenere are varieties originally from Bordeaux. Carmenere is almost gone from there today, but in former times these varietals were blended all the time. At present, Carmenere is generally blended with Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet franc and/or Merlot.

Second, Carmenere is very similar to Merlot. In fact, until recently in Chile, the grape growers thought they WERE growing Merlot, when they were really growing Carmenere. 

So, I think you are completely safe blending Merlot, Carmenere, and Cab Sauvignon.


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 11, 2014)

I did see they wiki page during my lack luster googling. I'm leaning towards 12 gallons of Carmenere based on the historical similarities. 

On a side note the frozen merlot must arrived today. Frozen solid, was packed in styrofoam. Resting quietly in my freezer until the juice arrives.


----------

